Ask HN: How can we make sure the web survives societal collapse? - shadowfaxRodeo
======
cable2600
Create an archive of it, save the data based on dates. Scrub the web and
scrape the sites. Some day in the future there will be storage large enough to
hold the whole Internet Archive for viewing.

Sort of what: [http://archive.org](http://archive.org) does.

Video games that use servers will have to have open source versions written to
support the old games. So that anyone can run a server for them.

For example Avengers Alliance on Facebook is dead. Everyone who paid into it
for extra gold, hero skins, weapons, etc have nothing now. Some people are
trying to rewrite the game for a local play.

